# any preppers in California?



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking for people to talk to and maybe share some ideas of what we could do. Hmu


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

There is a thread just for Cali preppers to introduce themselves.

But anyway, HI!
Where in California are you located?


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

How agoin!? I am located in the Stanislaus county. The vally


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Orange County here.

We are looking to move to the Palmdale area or San Bernadino area in a few months.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm sick of California, when I get out of school, imma be moving to a 4 thousand acre ranch in Oklahoma. Then I can really start my prepping for a SHTF situation.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome from the Hemet-Temecula area.


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

How's agoin bro!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

The "Big Tomato" Sacramento.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

ihaveMANHIDE said:


> Looking for people to talk to and maybe share some ideas of what we could do. Hmu


Well for starters you could get out of Kalifornia


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Well for starters you could get out of Kalifornia


I'd be happy as a mother ****er to get out of California. This place sucks ass


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

High Desert, CA here


----------



## W4OPS (Oct 5, 2012)

IhaveMANHIDE. are you buying land or joint a survival group? I'm in Missouri.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

Carlsbad...


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

W4OPS said:


> IhaveMANHIDE. are you buying land or joint a survival group? I'm in Missouri.


Yes I'm buying lots of land in Oklahoma, I need to get in touch with preppers around thoes parts.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

What part of OK? Send pm if you wish.


----------

